# Okafor and May both slim down



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

2 Stories from Charlotte.com that indicate they have both lost weight



> Sean May has shrunk.
> 
> "Look at him, he looks good now," says Raymond Felton.
> 
> ...


LINK 



> Life is not a straight-line function. It meanders off course, for better or worse, when you least expect it.
> 
> That's what Emeka Okafor learned from months of balancing on crutches last season.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Going from 270 to 260 is not a slim down....May could have a good crap and loose 10 pounds!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Going from 270 to 260 is not a slim down....May could have a good crap and loose 10 pounds!


True but any weight loss for May is a good thing


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> "Look at him, he looks good now," says Raymond Felton.


He does look better, he just has a long way to go.


> Between workouts and pick-up games, May subsisted on protein and vegetables and good carbohydrates. Ah, but once a week, he was allowed a single glorious meal.
> 
> "I could eat anything I wanted -- a Big Mac, the crab bread at Champps (Americana), anything," May says with glee.
> 
> ...


And judging by that, I don't think I can emphasize the "long" enough!

With the aid of a personal trainer and all the resources at his disposal, I'm disappointed that he only managed to lose 15 (being kind) pounds in say 3 months. Sounds like someone was treating themselves more than once a week.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

May did not just lose ten, fifteen pounds. He looks like he converted most of his weight into muscle. He looked like a completely different player in the Pro Summer League.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Premier said:


> May did not just lose ten, fifteen pounds. He looks like he converted most of his weight into muscle. He looked like a completely differnet player in the Pro Summer League.


 isnt that what they said about Shawn Kemp a few years ago. It seems like every year there are stories about how players lost weight in the off-season but when the season comes they look exactly the same. Does anyone have any pics to see if he's actually slimmed down?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Does anyone have any pics to see if he's actually slimmed down?



















Those are from media day


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah he looks a little slimmer but nothing big


----------

